# Question About Slide on Baretta Px4 Storm Sub-compact



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just bought a used Beretta Px4 Storm Sub-compact. I was helping my wife learn how to clean the gun and noticed a couple of things that concern me. Hoping for some help to make sure this gun is safe and not broken. I am attaching pictures to show the two areas I need help with. The first is the underside of the slide is gouged into the finish and has a bit of a rough texture. Is this a concern for a round being able to load without hanging and can this be smoothed with fine sandpaper without causing problems? (Cycled rounds through it using the slide with out any problems) Second problem is where the hammer hits the slide. One side of the slide has a "groove" all the way through it and looks like a crack except that there is a gap which is smooth and appears to be machined. It also looks like there is not room enough for it to be closed if it were pushed back together. The surface above seems to be parallel with the mating surfaces like it is supposed to be that way. 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It just appears that the "paint-like" finish that Beretta uses has begun to strip off where the slide follows the hammer and strips the next round from the magazine. Not a fatal defect, but I would try to smooth it out with polishing if it was my pistol.

The other area appears to be by design and not a crack. I think that you can rest easy.


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Scubapro.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Please !!!*

NO SANDPAPER !! 

Polish with a Dremmel and some polishing compound on a small felt wheel. --- SAWMAN


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it Sawman! I wish I was more patient or even read more closely. The deed is done. I sanded it with 320 grit silicone carbide keeping it damp with gun oil. After re-reading Scubapro's post he says polish it too. Wish he woulda yelled POLISH or quoted it or something. You guys should know I wasn't gonna read thoroughly when I said "sand" the slide with "sandpaper". Hey, at least I didn't use my Makita grinder with an 80 grit disk to speed things along.

Well, now that I have done what I was not supposed to, is there anything I need to do to undo what I have done. I made sure to limit any residue from getting into the nooks and crannies by wiping it out often while sanding and then cleaning it with the cleaner dripping out and away from the mechanisms in that area. (It's almost like I knew not to be sanding in there and I did it anyway!) It is baby butt smooth and if I could stick my cheek in there and rub it around I would. 

Thanks for the advice and taking time to reply. I'll know the next time I need to "POLISH", P-O-L-I-S-H, the inside of my gun.

Jeff


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*P o l i s h !!*

Jeff, if it were me I would still polish in the manner described above. If you cannot get a small wheel in there you could use some Flitz metal polish or I have even heard of some people using one of the more abrasive toothpaste's. Put some on a cotton swab and back and forth it a couple hundred times. The more the better. --- SAWMAN


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Sawman. That sounds like a lot of work polishing with a Q-tip. I guess I'm gonna tell my wife the guys on the forum said that is how she needs to do it! I'll be sure to check her work..... Thanks for the help!

Jeff


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got a battery powered dremel, felt wheel & metal polishing cream. Give me a shout tomorrow & we can meet up for the "treatment" if you'd like...


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Scubapro, that's a very nice offer! I appreciate it. Luckily I am borrowing one from my brother tomorrow when we go to work so I'm good and my wife is off the hook trying to use Q-tips. 

Thanks again guys!

Jeff


----------

